# Altus Bienne



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

This came whilst I was away over the weekend/early week, it's an Altus/Bienne which I believe were taken over by Glycine?

Can anyone give an approximate age and also more importantly what the dial should look like?

Inside the back there are a few service numbers along with a scratched date? 20/10/62.

Anyway I wound it up this morning at 07.30 and it currently shows 17:48 so time keepings not bad.

The serial number on the case back states 106377, and size wise it is a fairly generous 34mm(not inc crown) x 42mm x 9mm.


----------

